# URGENT Dylan needs a new home



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Lovely natured boy needs a new home asap, he is B/W neutered, very clean, but prefers to be an indoor cat, the owner has to move into a new place and not allowed pets, Dylan is very shy and timid until he gets to know you, he originally came from a rescue, and its so sad he has to be moved again
He is around 3-4 years old. in North Yorkshire


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Photo of Dylan, rung RSPCA in case he doesnt find a home, they have taken details,and said contact them nearer the time he needs to go if no home is found. nearly all the cats they have in are black& white,such a shame,he lived here for a while with my son, but hid all the time from mine


----------



## aria2013 (Feb 23, 2014)

He is lovely bless him, I hope he finds somewhere soon hun x


----------



## MinkyMadam (Apr 12, 2014)

jaycee05 said:


> Photo of Dylan, rung RSPCA in case he doesnt find a home, they have taken details,and said contact them nearer the time he needs to go if no home is found. nearly all the cats they have in are black& white,such a shame,he lived here for a while with my son, but hid all the time from mine


Bless him! He looks like a wee darling. Wish I could help. I just don't understand why black, and black & white cats, seem to be harder to re-home! Am I missing something?! I hate to think there are lovely cats and kittens out there being overlooked because of something as minor as that!


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you, i cant bear the thought of him going back into rescue, his first owner was only young but passed away from cancer, my son took him from the rescue and now needs to rehome him, they are very attached to ech other, but circumstances change, he is such a timid cat, and i am sure will bond with perhaps someone on their own who would give him lots of affection and attention


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Firstly, the RSPCA will likely pts because black and black and white cats just don't seem to find homes.

Secondly, its against the law to write into any tenancy agreement that no pets are allowed! 

So there are two good reasons why your son should take him with him


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

If it is against the law why do people get evicted if taking pets they are not supposed to, if its in the tenancy agreement then its a contract, 
He would love to take him, but if he did he wouldnt be allowed the flat, 
Our RSPCA arent as bad as some branches, and i dont think they have loads of cats in at the moment,
I can see their facebook page and there are about 3 b/w cats on it, some tabby, but mostly rabbits
Could i ask where you have seen its against the law to put in a tency agreement no pets allowed, i will certainly check it out


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

jaycee05 said:


> If it is against the law why do people get evicted if taking pets they are not supposed to, if its in the tenancy agreement then its a contract,
> He would love to take him, but if he did he wouldnt be allowed the flat,
> Our RSPCA arent as bad as some branches, and i dont think they have loads of cats in at the moment,
> I can see their facebook page and there are about 3 b/w cats on it, some tabby, but mostly rabbits
> Could i ask where you have seen its against the law to put in a tency agreement no pets allowed, i will certainly check it out


Because us Brits are just too polite! We put up with whatever we are told and never challenge.

*Its also important to remember that the Office of Fair Trading considers a blanket ban on keeping pets in a property to be unfair under the Unfair Terms in Consumer Contracts Regulations 1999. Therefore landlords should not include a No Pets clause in their standard tenancy agreement. The Office of Fair Trading believes that a fair clause would require the tenant to get the landlords consent before they bring pets into the property but the landlord should not unreasonably withhold their consent. For further information on these regulations please go to www.oft.gov.uk *

Pet Owners Association | Articles List


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you for that, i will have a look, but it seems that that its still up to Landlords to refuse, even if they shouldnt advertise as no pets allowed


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

So, he moves in, takes the cat, and deals with any aftermath. It is unreasonable for a landlord to refuse a pet. We all know that if he asks in advance, the landlord will say no, or find another reason not to let the property to him. The landlord has to have a 'good' reason not to allow pets! What could this be in relation to a cat? The very fact that Trading Standards have made this statement, means he could successfully challenge the clause. 

There are thousands of pets being destroyed, rehomed, or taken to rescues because of this pathetic clause, unreasonably used by landlords. If it were me, I wouldn't be rehoming my cat!


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I will pass this on to him thank you, i know its awful for the animals ,owners being refused accomodation, because of having pets and the poor animals being put into rescues, some even being dumped
The link to trading standards by the way didnt work ,no longer available


----------

